# Mystery Tool



## Havoc (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello,

While going through my dad's basement, I came across this strange looking hand tool. Can anyone tell me what this tool is for?

Thanks for your time, John.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 3, 2010)

Mystery solved I believe. Nearest I can tell they are a set of E.C. Stearns crosscut saw blade set pliers. Thanks everyone for taking a look.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Never seen the like. What does it do with a saw blade?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 3, 2010)

Saw blade set is basically putting a slight bend in the teeth of the blade. For example, one tooth of the blade is slightly bent to the "right" and then the next tooth is slightly bent to the "left" and you repeat this pattern for the entire saw blade. This causes the blade to cut a "kerf" slightly wider than the blade itself which reduces binding.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saw_set


----------

